# Bendigo Water Supply Information



## gava (8/6/11)

Hello Fellow Bendigo Brewers, I just recieved this email from Graham Sheckelton.. 

here is the email that joined it..
----------------
Hi Gavin, Here's the water average water assay for Bendigo. Note that it appears to be over the period Coliban have been operating their treatment plant at Big Hill. Bendigo's water is still very soft and therefore good for making Irish Stout and Lagers. It is also good as it can be added to to simulate Burton water etc. Ignore the last column as it is wrong. It should read *Concentration (Grams/litre).* Use the column *Concentration (mg/litre)* as this is the same as *parts per million (ppm). *Don't worry about the lack of a figure for Bicarbonate as it would be derived from Calcium and Sodium Carbonates and bicarbonates and as the Sodium and Calcium concentrates are low, so will the Carbonate be. Note that when the brewing water is boiled in preparation, the Bicarbonate reverts to Carbonate.Could you please send this on to the rest of the members of the group who could be using this water. Cheers all, Graham Sheckelton. ------------


----------

